# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  Glance, smart accessory for watch, Kiwi Wearable Technologies Limited, Toronto, Canada

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Kiwi Wearable Technologies Limited

"Glance: World's first smart accessory for your watch" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Glance: World's first smart accessory for your watch 

 Published on Jul 2, 2014




> Glance is a smart accessory that tells you who is calling, helps you find your phone, enables motion control and activity tracking.

----------

